# some of my built models 4sale



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Donk Chevelle
























one of my fav. builds
































lac.... (gots the front bumper moldings on now)
























[/quote]


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ghouse


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my wagon ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

bubble


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOW ABOUT $3.00 BUCKS EACH ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 04:47 PM~12840232
> *HOW  ABOUT  $3.00  BUCKS  EACH  ?
> *


make it 5


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

CAN YOU KEEP THE DONK SET SO I WONT HAVE TO PUT THEM IN THE PARTS BOX ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 04:51 PM~12840281
> *CAN  YOU  KEEP  THE  DONK  SET    SO  I  WONT  HAVE  TO  PUT  THEM IN THE  PARTS  BOX  ?
> *



huh lol??


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2009, 01:49 AM~12840260
> *make it 5
> *


i throw u 5 for the g house


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 28 2009, 04:12 PM~12840492
> *i throw u 5 for the g house
> *


I hope your jokeing cause I'll garuntee you they were!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 28 2009, 05:13 PM~12840502
> *I hope your jokeing cause I'll garuntee you they were!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 28 2009, 07:12 PM~12840492
> *i throw u 5 for the g house
> *


*
LOL ! YEA I WAS KIDDING AROUND ! *


To me any model built by a quality builder is at least in the price range of $25.00 plus ! Plus meaning how much was added to a boxed kit ! a $25.00 kit would be the 70 chevelle ! Mostly box stock ! But the gold 63 impala should be $50-75.00 based on the paint work , adding of after market items !

And for what i would call a no name builder meaning not known to the majority of the hobby weather it be from model shows , magazine coverage, or the world wide net a full all out built should bring in around $100- $150.00 ! 

You don't need my input to see the difference from the builts i just spoke of ! 

Only other thing to base a built up off of is the rarity of the kit ! Or for most of you that dont have a long history with models it would be a collects price ! Some kits you have seen some of us more known builders have built are in the $100.00 just to start the build ! 

$5.00 for a built up is very rare unless you just want to get lose of them ! A built up thats only worth parts should be around $3.00-$5.00! Some people think that some kits are worth only $5.00 but then others offer junk and $20.00 each ! 

Look at what your selling , and be aware of what your buying !


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

save me the caddi


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Jan 28 2009, 07:21 PM~12841909_@~
> *save me the caddi
> *


i told u lil homie there not really 5buks


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

i put that the day before today i know


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm sorry but this is not the walmart line and layaway's don't exist here! Money talks and bullshit walks! Thank you come again! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 29 2009, 03:56 PM~12851331
> *I'm sorry but this is not the walmart line and layaway's don't exist here! Money talks and bullshit walks! Thank you come again! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THE HOMIE HERE CAN BUILD FELLA'S!! I OWN "CRAZY 8"!! AND ITS NNIICCEEEEEEE!!! dont be afraid to buy from him, if you want a nice built!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

that '63 the caddi the glass house and the wagon are all super bad ass builds!, i see they all have tons of time ,$, and craftsmanship in each, they sould be worth some good money, nice work bro.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wat's the ticket on the wagon


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 30 2009, 05:51 PM~12861493
> *THE HOMIE HERE CAN BUILD FELLA'S!! I OWN "CRAZY 8"!! AND ITS NNIICCEEEEEEE!!! dont be afraid to buy from him, if you want a nice built!!!
> *


thanx shannon! 



> _Originally posted by gseeds+Jan 30 2009, 06:25 PM~12861801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me an offer


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make offers need this these moved!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 29 2009, 02:13 AM~12840502
> *I hope your jokeing cause I'll garuntee you they were!
> *


joke homie, thats a nice model there


----------



## cobbs08 (Oct 12, 2008)

how much for the cadillac, i'm interested in it


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

how much for the caddi i wanted you to hold it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Jan 31 2009, 03:07 PM~12868831,~,~,~_@~
> *how much for the caddi i wanted you to hold it
> *



 jokin around FOO's!!! Chillax!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 31 2009, 09:16 PM~12869453
> * he wants  $135.00 shipped!
> *



way to throw someones buisness out there mark!




smooth........................ very smooth :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

shit i
ll take alot less then that. i need these gone


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Help a homie out and buy up these firme rides!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx :cheesy: i need these gone. pm me resonable offers


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 31 2009, 09:11 AM~12865834
> *make offers need this these moved!
> *



help the homie out these are nice builds


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

$60 for the yellow lac
$75 for the ghouse
$75 for the bubble caprice (i sent those parts to get chromed)
$100 for the wagon (i sent those parts to get chromed)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 3 2009, 10:17 AM~12892714
> *$1 for the yellow lac
> $1 for the ghouse
> $1 for the bubble caprice (i sent those parts to get chromed)
> ...


 ^
i will take them all


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 6 2009, 07:03 PM~12928649_@~
> *^
> i will take them all
> *




go play somewhere else :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 6 2009, 04:03 PM~12928649_@~
> *^
> i will take them all
> *


man dont come on my thread to be be playing around like this shit


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make some offers


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

MAYBE SOME OF THESE BUILDS PPL LIKE....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

more pics of the le cab please


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 05:54 PM~12943852
> *more pics of the le cab please
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 08:05 PM~12943965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homie


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 08:12 PM~12944049
> *thanx homie
> *


Great build if Made doesn't get let me know.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

cool. if anyone interested in any of them just pm me serious offers


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 07:05 PM~12943965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great looking build! pm me with what you are wanting. we`ll talk


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im lovin the caddy bro .ps black wash the grill :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 06:30 PM~12944257
> *great looking build! pm me with what you are wanting. we`ll talk
> *


pm sent


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT everything still available


----------



## cobbs08 (Oct 12, 2008)

how much for both caddys, i am interested :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cobbs08_@Feb 15 2009, 09:27 AM~13008128
> *how much for both caddys, i am interested :biggrin:
> *


60 for the yellow one. the lecab is sold


----------



## cobbs08 (Oct 12, 2008)

ok, how do you want me to send the money, just let me know, because i will buy it off of you. thank you


----------



## cobbs08 (Oct 12, 2008)

ok, how do you want me to send the money, just let me know, because i will buy it off of you. thank you


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

how much did you want for the blue impala


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cobbs08_@Feb 17 2009, 12:45 PM~13029231
> *ok, how do you want me to send the money, just let me know, because i will buy it off of you. thank you
> *


paypal preffered but if no then m.o. is fine. pm sent


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICCCCE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 23 2009, 09:26 AM~13084683
> *NICCCCE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx j


and BOTH lacs are sold


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

still got these 4sale. lecab is gone though. make me offers.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!!!!! These builds are tight!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Apr 20 2009, 09:13 AM~13629515
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!! These builds are tight!!
> *


thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

still have these and some more.... make me offers.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

that glass house is fiya homie! imma try to get some extra cash soon! all i got is 15 bucks to my name! all the rest oif the feria is goin g to the family... :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2009, 07:38 PM~12840139
> *ghouse
> 
> 
> ...


thats one mean as glasshouse.. :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: i appreciate it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

NO resonable offer will be over looked... im not trien 2 get rick just trien 2 pay some bills. interested in something let me know. also in my build thread u like something offer. evrything has a price


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

still got these....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 08:05 PM~12943965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 21 2009, 03:25 PM~13961111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot it was sold back in feb.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2009, 05:32 PM~13961203
> *thanx alot it was sold back in feb.
> *


I've been searchin' for pictures so I can put my spin on one. Thanks for sharin' these fine-ass builds with us!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

PM SENT :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx & pm sent back


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## evolution9 (Apr 7, 2009)

interested in the yellow cadillac how much bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX+May 22 2009, 09:25 AM~13968792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bro its pending


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got these builds 4sale + the wagon and bubble. evrything else sold
70 Monte Carlo










































































70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAT RED AND SILVER CAR IS SICK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 28 2009, 01:58 PM~14027729
> *DAT RED AND SILVER CAR IS SICK
> *


thanx homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got these builds 4sale + the wagon and bubble. evrything else sold
70 Monte Carlo








































































70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

NICE LOOKIN MODELS ,BUILD ONE LIKE MY CAR AND I GOT 150 FOR YOU PM ME IF YOU WANT MORE PICS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14053327
> *NICE LOOKIN MODELS ,BUILD ONE LIKE MY CAR AND I GOT 150 FOR YOU PM ME IF YOU WANT MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent done!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2009, 03:18 PM~13961015
> *still got these....
> 
> 
> ...


I am not one of you master craftman, I really plan on trying to be.
I am just a guy who has a personal love for almost all the aspects of our 
lowrider, hotrod, harley, culture.....okay now, did you make those skirts
on the 62? and how can i get me a pair? thanks.......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 31 2009, 02:49 PM~14054241
> *I am not one of you master craftman,  I really plan on trying to be.
> I am just a guy who has a personal love for almost all the aspects of our
> lowrider, hotrod, harley, culture.....okay now, did you make those skirts
> ...


well on this 61 they came with the kit. but i have made skirts to fit a 62 and 63 from stock 59 skirts.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 01:53 PM~14054259
> *well on this 61 they came with the kit.  but i have made skirts to fit a 62 and 63 from stock 59 skirts.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

man i wish i hade a couple hundred. thoughs builds beat most ive seen at the local diecast shows. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+May 31 2009, 06:28 PM~14055616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot for the comments and u dont need a couple hundreds homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

your welcome. but im pretty broke thats why i wish. id by a couple of yours then snaggg a 58 impala that ive been looking for. its hard to find them and any diecast in kingman. :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 1 2009, 04:02 PM~14064658
> *ttt
> *


GOT MINE THIS MORNING SAFELY  
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 1 2009, 05:34 PM~14065516
> *GOT MINE THIS MORNING SAFELY
> THANKS AGAIN
> *


good to hear! thanx again


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 02:53 PM~14054259
> *well on this 61 they came with the kit.  but i have made skirts to fit a 62 and 63 from stock 59 skirts.
> *


 yea 61, and yea looking at it again it does have the 59,s skirt slope.
I remember when I use to try to cram a 58 skirt on everything I had when
I was young. and when 58 impala's use to cost about 6 bucks..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 02:49 PM~14053275
> *got these builds 4sale + the wagon and bubble. evrything else sold
> 70 Monte Carlo
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 6 2009, 06:14 AM~14110650
> *Man I really like both these 70s.... Are you looking for cash, or trades, or what Homie? :0
> *



cash&trade we can do. pm me we can talk


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 11:49 AM~14053275
> *got these builds 4sale + the wagon and bubble. evrything else sold
> 70 Monte Carlo
> 
> ...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Got the new toy today. Super fast shipping, and item packed very well.... cant stop looking at it. INSANE!!!! Pictures dont show all the detail he puts into his paint jobs :thumbsup: If I had extra $, I would but a few more builds off of you!!! Gonz


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jun 12 2009, 02:51 AM~14169033
> *Got the new toy today. Super fast shipping, and item packed very well.... cant stop looking at it. INSANE!!!! Pictures dont show all the detail he puts into his paint jobs :thumbsup: If I had extra $, I would but a few more builds off of you!!! Gonz
> *



thank u very much!!! . glad it got there safely. enjoy gonz :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got these 4sale need em gone. make me reasonable offers....
all black "majestics" 64 w/ blower


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

59 imp. now with a vert boot


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

57 chevy...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

monte which i sent evrything 2 chrome.. make offers.......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

no reasonable offers will be refused


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i love the all black blown 64 but its gotta go...
also got these with plenty of chrome...
my wagon ("The grocery getter") :biggrin: 


















































bubble


----------



## panch (Aug 19, 2008)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by panch_@Jun 19 2009, 12:19 PM~14239899
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *



pm sent back


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

57 pending


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 18 2009, 06:51 PM~14233269
> *no reasonable PAYPAL
> offers will be refused
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ive been getting a few pm's bout the lacs,63,61 and ghouse they have been sold sorry. evrything else still here. paypal offers wont be refused :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make some offers


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

57 sold :cheesy:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I SEND U THE MONEY ORDER TODAY HOMIE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 22 2009, 10:31 PM~14268916
> * I SEND U THE MONEY ORDER TODAY HOMIE
> *



thanx homie. both 70's sold!


still got the wagon.bubble and a few more. make offers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wud up man!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 19 2009, 06:49 AM~14237441
> *i love the all black blown 64 but its gotta go...
> also got these with plenty of chrome...
> my wagon  ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hit me up foo


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

no serious offers will be ignored. i need these gone!!! 

59vert,bubble,wagon,blk 64,79 mc


----------



## panch (Aug 19, 2008)

Just got the 57 today, everything I was expecting and more. My boi is going to love for his Bday. Thanks again


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I SEND U A PM ABOUT THE 59 AND MONTE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 28 2009, 08:23 AM~14320084
> * I SEND U A PM ABOUT THE 59 AND MONTE
> *



pm sent back homie


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

YOUR MONEY ORDER WENT OUT TODAY HOMIE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i love the all black blown 64 but its gotta go...
also got these with plenty of chrome...
my wagon ("The grocery getter") :biggrin: 


















































bubble


















































MAKE ANY OFFERS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make any offers


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE HAVE U SEND THEM OUT TO ME ??? LET ME KNOW SO I COULD HAVE THEM LOOK OUT FOR THEM THANKS HOMIE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 19 2009, 09:39 PM~14521805
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HAVE U SEND THEM OUT TO ME ??? LET ME KNOW SO I COULD HAVE THEM LOOK OUT FOR THEM THANKS HOMIE
> *


yea i did jess on the 17 sorry i havent had a chance to pm u. 
Label/Receipt Number: 0309 1140 0000 5106 4848


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 19 2009, 06:49 AM~14237441
> *i love the all black blown 64 but its gotta go...
> also got these with plenty of chrome...
> my wagon  ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:
> ...


also have this 61 i'll get newer pics asap. *(it doesnt have the chrome tpi nomore)*


----------



## Dannyboy sgv (Jul 7, 2009)

How much for the caddy


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dannyboy sgv_@Jul 20 2009, 10:02 PM~14533491
> *How much for the caddy
> *


all caddy's sold. sorry


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

60 imp up 4sale
























interior....








trunk


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Bad Bitch 67"*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i saw that coming lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make me offers on these


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

interior....









This one comes with a collecter Cd on the seat...great builds!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mysteryman_@Jul 31 2009, 08:41 AM~14636871
> *interior....
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

whats up with the front 2 wheels on all of them butterflying? :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: butterflying??? butterflying is when your arms kick in from NO extended arms....... all my models and 1:1's have plenty extension....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

hellz yeh.lol.you even had 3in extended.lol
clean as fuck!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 1 2009, 01:17 PM~14647086
> *hellz yeh.lol.you even had 3in extended.lol
> clean as fuck!!!
> *



yes sir...! thank u. i dont know what he was talking bout.... oh well thanx for the bump. ppl make me some offers plz


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE I GOT THE CARS THE OTHER DAY HAVENT HAD TIME TOO COME ON HERE TO LET U KNOW PM ME FOR THE 60,61 AND 67 AND LETS SEE WHAT WE COULD DO WITH THEM I LIKE THE ONES I GOT FROM U HOMIE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 1 2009, 04:32 PM~14647479
> *WHATS UP HOMIE I GOT THE CARS THE OTHER DAY HAVENT HAD TIME TOO COME ON HERE TO LET U KNOW PM ME FOR THE 60,61 AND 67 AND LETS SEE WHAT WE COULD DO WITH THEM I LIKE THE ONES I GOT FROM U HOMIE
> *


Good to hear homie is good on his word.If you still had the brown caddy....Id buy that bish.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Aug 3 2009, 07:57 AM~14658278
> *Good to hear homie is good on his word.If you still had the brown caddy....Id buy that bish.
> *



thanx homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump to the top for you bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice builds !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Aug 3 2009, 06:46 PM~14664569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot guys


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i love this car but make me an offer


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

55 cameo


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

also have this 50 chevy


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make me an offer :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2009, 09:57 PM~14851637
> *i love this car but make me an offer
> 
> 
> ...


was this the car shown on cali swangin? nice work!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 26 2009, 06:24 PM~14891186
> *was this the car shown on cali swangin? nice work!!
> *


thanx alot homie thats were u got the theme idea from


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2009, 04:39 PM~12840158
> *my wagon  ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


still got this..... make me any offers need em gone


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone interested make me an offer...........


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats left of ur rides


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 04:54 PM~14921525
> *whats left of ur rides
> *


blue wagon
bubble caprice
black 64
truck
50chevy truck


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make me some offers please


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anone interested in a hopper ( single switch) hits back bumper nonstop! make me an offer


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sup fool i see u dion big things here  them is sum rilly sweet builds u got there wut ever happen to the regal i still have that u kno  well jus stoped by to give u some props cya homie


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

How much for the brown & gold lac?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2009, 10:30 AM~15050617
> *sup fool i see u dion big things here   them is sum rilly sweet builds u got there wut ever happen to the regal i still have that u kno    well jus stoped by to give u some props cya homie
> *



wat it do dade!! thats for the props homie! that regal i threw it in the box left it alone for a long time and im actually fishin up now. itsin my build thread.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 11 2009, 10:51 AM~15050801
> *How much for the brown & gold lac?
> *


sorry homie its been sold. got the hopper 64,50truck,bubble,wagon,55cameo,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2009, 02:07 PM~15050967
> *wat it do dade!! thats for the props homie! that regal i threw it in the box left it alone for a long time and im actually fishin up now. itsin my build thread.
> *



oh thats wusup come by lo4osho and check out wuts im doin


----------



## cricket208 (Oct 9, 2009)

how much do u want for the lac its bad ass.


----------



## cricket208 (Oct 9, 2009)

i will give you 60 for the 64 red hopper


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

still have these hit me up if interested. guy buyin them i guess backed out. 
also got these with plenty of chrome...
my wagon ("The grocery getter") :biggrin: 


















































bubble
















































[/quote]




> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 20 2009, 09:40 PM~14533182
> *also have this 61 i'll get newer pics asap. *(it doesnt have the chrome tpi nomore)*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 27 2009, 09:25 PM~14600049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> also have this 61 i'll get newer pics asap. *(it doesnt have the chrome tpi nomore)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> > also have this 61 i'll get newer pics asap. *(it doesnt have the chrome tpi nomore)*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2009, 09:38 AM~15898004
> *50shipped on the 61
> *



:0 :cheesy: does it have the hood?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 7 2009, 09:41 AM~15898031
> *:0  :cheesy:  does it have the hood?
> *



yes i do!  only car doesnt have which is stated is the tpi top setup thats all


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

61 on hold till m.o. arrives to danny chawps :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2009, 11:28 AM~15899123
> *61 on hold till m.o. arrives to danny chawps :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

CUTTY i lost interest in. just a few thngs to finish it. make an offer


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2009, 09:25 PM~15918552
> *CUTTY i lost interest in. just a few thngs to finish it. make an offer
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD ! ! !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Dec 8 2009, 11:18 PM~15921119
> *SOLD ! ! !
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u still got that red 67


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2009, 09:38 AM~15898004
> *50shipped on the 61
> *


SOLD


----------



## panch (Aug 19, 2008)

PM me on that hopper


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> also have this 50 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx . the 60 is still 4sale. the truck is there but i took the wheels off. anyone interested in buyin it WITHOUT the wheels let me know


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> > also have this 50 chevy
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 15 2009, 10:38 PM~15995094
> *x2 this 60 is the buisness all the homies rides are top notch people should swoop these up quick cause i cant wait to see what he comes out with next
> *


Thanx bro. i got alot of other builds in line. i got alot of ideas imma do :biggrin: 
some crazy paint jobs are coming in the near future :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2009, 10:06 PM~15995323
> *Thanx bro. i got alot of other builds in line. i got alot of ideas imma do :biggrin:
> some crazy paint jobs are coming in the near future :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 15 2009, 11:10 PM~15995343
> *hno: hno: :wave:
> *



no need to bite your nails pancho! shit i need to learn from u. u r one of the sickest model builders in this forum  :cheesy: 

p.s. i got your paints i just need 2 figure out where imma out them in :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone interested in this camaro kit that i lost interest in. evrything is new in the kit EXCEPT i cut the rear to fit the rims (see pic)
i was gonna do it red with flat black stripes


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15995392
> *no need to bite your nails pancho! shit i need to learn from u. u r one of the sickest model builders in this forum   :cheesy:
> 
> p.s. i got your paints i just need 2 figure out where imma out them in :uh:
> *


Thanks jayson I try :biggrin: . Maybe nail polish bottles :dunno:


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

> Donk Chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
how much for the CADDI!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sorry caddy was sold a long time ago.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 16 2009, 09:34 AM~15997704
> *Thanks jayson I try :biggrin:  .  Maybe nail polish bottles :dunno:
> *



i think im just gonna buy some baby food (w/ the glass jars) and use them


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 10:51 AM~15998822
> *i think im just gonna buy some baby food (w/ the glass jars) and use them
> *


Good idea :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 08:24 AM~15997268
> *Anyone interested in this camaro kit that i lost interest in. evrything is new in the kit EXCEPT i cut the rear to fit the rims (see pic)
> i was gonna do it red with flat black stripes
> 
> ...


i could use it if its cheap enough, i have a resin firebird conversion....


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN' FOR THE 60??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 17 2009, 03:10 PM~16011031
> *HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN' FOR THE 60??
> *



SOLD ! ! !


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2009, 09:23 AM~15049815
> *anone interested in a hopper ( single switch) hits back bumper nonstop! make me an offer
> 
> 
> ...


damn this one is badass!! got any more


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

any one know how i can get in contact with PINK86REGAL?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2009, 09:23 AM~15049815
> *anone interested in a hopper ( single switch) hits back bumper nonstop! make me an offer
> 
> 
> ...


sick....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830+Dec 20 2009, 03:54 PM~16039190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Bad Bitch 67"*


















































still got this one if anyone is interested


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

clear bed floor, 2pumps,4adex dumps 2 optima batts. hadlines runnin through chassi..
















































make offer :biggrin:


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

how much u lookin to get for the truck


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thats a badd ass truck alot of detail work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone interested in this rivi?? i lost iunterest in it. proally neva gonna finish so i'll let someone finish it. its painted like a kandy flaked black cherry. undies is flat black. (i was gonna built it real low cruiser) just need foil and clear. (i can do it for a lil more).trunk and hood are hindged. rest of parts are in the box. only thing missing is the chrome front suspension. (YES THE BIKE IT THERE) 
make me an offer


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sethokc14_@Jun 18 2010, 10:40 AM~17824191
> *how much u lookin to get for the truck
> *


X2


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 18 2010, 10:49 AM~17824270
> *anyone interested in this rivi?? i lost iunterest in it. proally neva gonna finish so i'll let someone finish it. its painted like a kandy flaked black cherry. undies is flat black. (i was gonna built it real low cruiser) just need foil and clear. (i can do it for a lil more).trunk and hood are hindged.  rest of parts are in the box. only thing missing is the chrome front suspension. (YES THE BIKE IT THERE)
> make me an offer
> 
> ...


ILL TAKE IT, $$??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sethokc14+Jun 18 2010, 10:40 AM~17824191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

TRUCK IS SOLD! Make me an offer on the red 67 and rivi


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

how much for the rivi?


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 26 2010, 09:09 AM~17892334
> *TRUCK IS SOLD! Make me an offer on the red 67 and rivi
> *


$20


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

how much did this go for?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

interested pm me an offer...
clean 55


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone interested in this rivi?? i lost iunterest in it. proally neva gonna finish so i'll let someone finish it. its painted like a kandy flaked black cherry. undies is flat black. (i was gonna built it real low cruiser) just need foil and clear. (i can do it for a lil more).trunk and hood are hindged. rest of parts are in the box. only thing missing is the chrome front suspension. (YES THE BIKE IT THERE) 
make me an offer


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats left?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2009, 04:38 PM~12840139
> *ghouse
> 
> 
> ...


you still have if so pm me a price shipped to 92225


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 13 2010, 03:29 PM~18037653
> *you still have if so pm me a price shipped to 92225
> *


IT GOT SHIPPED TO CHICAGO :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 13 2010, 04:45 PM~18038327
> *IT GOT SHIPPED TO CHICAGO :biggrin:
> *


if you come across another one you might sell :0 
pm me a price


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

WHATS THE TIKET ON THE CADDY????????????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Everything except rivi and cameo is sold! If u want a model built pm me what u want and ill do it.thanx


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 15 2010, 10:16 PM~18059063
> *Everything except rivi and cameo is sold! If u want a model built pm me what u want and ill do it.thanx
> *


pm sent


----------



## skraper85 (Jan 1, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SharkTank (May 17, 2010)

clear bed floor, 2pumps,4adex dumps 2 optima batts. hadlines runnin through chassi..

















































I'll give you 50$


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Dually only thing done was cut to fit the pete wheels.... interior and glass still in the bags. i got this without a box. * **COMES WITHOUT CAMPER TOP***
it does have the flat bed cover.. comes with the wheels and lo pros. make me an offer!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 04:14 PM~18200455
> *Dually only thing done was cut to fit the pete wheels.... interior and glass still in the bags. i got this without a box.  **COMES WITHOUT CAMPER TOP**
> it does have the flat bed cover.. comes with the wheels and lo pros.  make me an offer!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Dually only thing done was cut to fit the pete wheels.... interior and glass still in the bags. i got this without a box. * **COMES WITHOUT CAMPER TOP***
it does have the flat bed cover.. comes with the wheels and lo pros. make me an offer!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 4 2010, 07:15 AM~18224978
> *Dually only thing done was cut to fit the pete wheels.... interior and glass still in the bags. i got this without a box.  **COMES WITHOUT CAMPER TOP**
> it does have the flat bed cover.. comes with the wheels and lo pros.  make me an offer!!
> 
> ...


u got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

interested pm me an offer...
clean 55


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

missing wheels . kinda a real clean curbside. doesnt have an engine. (i got this car from a friend as is)


----------



## G-ROD (Jul 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SharkTank_@Jul 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18157071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


insane man!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 05:52 PM~18295308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G-ROD_@Aug 12 2010, 07:46 PM~18296200
> *insane man!!
> *


how much?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-ROD+Aug 12 2010, 05:46 PM~18296200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me an offer bro. maybe we can work something out


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

here is a 99 style tc i built. this one is a 1/25 scale. i have another 03 style limo still to be chopped. that one is smaller 1/28 scale 
















yes all 4 drs open! :biggrin: 









real offers they are becoming hard to find!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 03:52 PM~18295308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


recent pics....(**REMEMBER HAS NO WHEELS OR ENGINE)








































[/


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:run: ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*55cameo, 70 imp, town car.... make offers*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i know some ppl dont know how or just dont like to do.. cut open kits.. doors,trunks...

anyone intrested in buyin kits with doors and trunk.. cut open,hindge them,make the jambs and leave them in primer. buyer will just have to paint and assemble.. 

imma start off with a 63 and go from there.... interested lmk thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

63 hindged,jambed.interior panels cut and done aswell. gonna clean up and primer tomorrow.









































kit is new.. missing little diecast 63 that came with the kit and the gold anodize pumps that come with kit. evrything else is still on trees and sealed
*
SOLD***


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

67 impala...**BODY ONLY!!** doors,trunk and hood will be hindged,jambed cleaned up and left in primer aswell
*SOLD***


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

how much for the six fo


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wow: both are sold!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 1 2010, 08:47 PM~18465508
> *:wow:  both are sold!
> *


 :happysad: damn i was about 2 make an offer


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 1 2010, 10:47 PM~18465508
> *:wow:  both are sold!
> *


GOTTA BE FAST


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 06:54 PM~18481968
> *GOTTA BE FAST
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 4 2010, 09:38 PM~18488451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhhh weee!!! thats whats up!!! :biggrin: that 67 is badd ass!!
nice job...  did you do the jams too?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

trunk jamb complete... door itself is done. lookin for a 67 dash to box out front under dash. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 4 2010, 08:38 PM~18488730
> *trunk jamb complete... door itself is done. lookin for a 67 dash to box out front under dash. :biggrin:
> *



:wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Aug 12 2010, 03:45 PM~18295265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$40 shipped each...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 4 2010, 09:38 PM~18488451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


both cars came in today nice job an thank you.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 1 2010, 06:29 PM~18464098
> *63 hindged,jambed.interior panels cut and done aswell. gonna clean up and primer tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 really good stuff.. somebody came up!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 09:10 AM~18523970
> *both cars came in today  nice job an thank you.
> *



thank u! and im glad u like em :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

clean 55 









































recent pics....(**REMEMBER HAS NO WHEELS OR ENGINE)








































[/

40shipped. (each)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 13 2010, 12:30 PM~18554748
> *clean 55
> 
> 
> ...


bump....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 14 2010, 09:42 AM~18564107
> *bump....
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

How can I get and build one


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 13 2010, 10:30 AM~18554748
> *clean 55
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

how much for the CADDI!!
[/quote]
pink WHAT KIND OF YELLOW WAS ON THIS CADI? AND WHO EVER GOT YOUR 67 AND YOUR 63? CAME UP REAL NICE!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

the trey and 67... 716low got em.... the lack had a yellow from the krylon cans. dont think i got the can to get u the name of color but its one of the light gloss yellows. (the rest are dark)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

recent pics....(**REMEMBER HAS NO WHEELS OR ENGINE)








































[/
$40shipped


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

do you still have that dually posted a few pages back? with the petes?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Nov 27 2010, 08:20 AM~19174255
> *do you still have that dually posted a few pages back? with the petes?
> *



no i dnt sorry


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2010, 08:07 AM~19174217
> *recent pics....(**REMEMBER HAS NO WHEELS OR ENGINE)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make a serious offer.... (pm me)
"FineWine"

































need anymore pics... i got some.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 :0 

man if i had the dimes id snag it. Been wantin one of ur builds bad!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lincoln t.c. chopped to a 4dr....
*(this has been done for a long while.. finish pics i cant find in my default album..)*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2010, 09:53 AM~19350605
> *make a serious offer.... (pm me)
> "FineWine"
> 
> ...



God damn bro :wow: Why you offerin this up right before Christmas :uh: You know we ALL are broke. I would love to have this build, but just dont have any cheddar right now to scoop it up bro. If it's still available after the ho-lidays,  I'll hit you up!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 both sick fuckin builds lucky to get one


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

nice fuken work menn i really like that impala you got there


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2010, 06:53 AM~19350605
> *make a serious offer.... (pm me)
> "FineWine"
> 
> ...


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

What's up bro i got that off to you on tue. should be recieving it soon!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 24 2010, 02:58 PM~19413007
> *What's up bro i got that off to you on tue. should be recieving it soon!!!!
> *



Chris it just came through the mail today thank u homie!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2010, 08:08 AM~19350653
> *lincoln t.c. chopped to a 4dr....
> (this has been done for a long while.. finish pics i cant find in my default album..)
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2010, 04:57 PM~19413390
> *Chris it just came through the mail today thank u homie!!
> *


Your welcome bro  anytime!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make a serious offer.... (pm me)
"FineWine"

































need anymore pics... i got some.


lincoln t.c. chopped to a 4dr....
*(this has been done for a long while.. finish pics i cant find in my default album..)*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make a serious offer.... (pm me)
"FineWine"

































need anymore pics... i got some.
lincoln t.c. chopped to a 4dr....
*(this has been done for a long while.. finish pics i cant find in my default album..)*


































make me some serious offers..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You get the wheels bro?! Just makin' sure!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 28 2011, 10:05 PM~19726988
> *You get the wheels bro?! Just makin' sure!
> *



yea Tone!! thanx dawg. i havent had internet so i couldnt let u know...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2011, 12:10 AM~19727041
> *yea Tone!! thanx dawg. i havent had internet so i couldnt let u know...
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make a serious offer.... (pm me)
"FineWine"

































need anymore pics... i got some.
lincoln t.c. chopped to a 4dr....
*(this has been done for a long while.. finish pics i cant find in my default album..)*
































*make me some serious offers..*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 




SORRY BRO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

no decent offer will be ignored


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 2 2011, 01:07 PM~19767414
> *make a serious offer.... (pm me)
> "FineWine"
> 
> ...


THIS IS SUPER BAD...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

make a serious offer.... (pm me)
*"FineWine"*

































need anymore pics... i got some.

*"Solid Gold"*


----------

